# Any big manufacturers make LED 2x4 troffers yet?



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

There will come a time when I'll be installing LED products in offices, but STILL there are no suppliers that stock it.

At least to me, it's one thing for a supplier to special order things. It's quite a different level of confidence to stock it.

That's what I'm waiting on. When will suppliers start stocking 2x4 troffers? I went to the specialty lighting store recently, and they said they would be soon getting a display model.

Seems to me that inductant lighting is on par with LED lighting when it comes to confidence levels.

What is your opinion?


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Maxlite has 2x4 ft LED troffers that are stocked here in the states. They are becoming very popular in hospitals and other niche applications. Here is a link to these: http://www.maxlite.com/PDFs/FocusSheets/MLFP24E-06-24-2011.pdf

With no end in sight to the T8/T5 lamp price increases, these will no doubt become more popular and competitive for office applications.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Cree released 2x4, 2x2 and 1x4 fairly recently. Not many models available and I expect them to be very expensive though. Out of the box, performance is comparable to best T8 fluorescent available today, but lifetime efficacy is better on fluorescent system, because the lumen drop of LEDs over 50,000 hrs is more than fluorescent. 

http://crseries.creeledlighting.com/collateral/cr24.pdf



> With no end in sight to the T8/T5 lamp price increases, these will no doubt become more popular and competitive for office applications.


Fluorescent solid state white light technology uses deep blue blue source to excite phosphor coating. What do you suppose they use to make that phosphor? Some uses on-die phosphor and some use "remote mounted" phosphor, a construction similar to a frosted light bulb in which the frosting is the phosphor and the filament is the blue LED. The latter is gaining popularity to blur out chip-to-chip variation from becoming visible as well as keeping the phosphor away from the chip to ****** thermal degradation. 

The catch? it uses more phosphor. Where do you suppose the raw materials come from? Why would it be immune to price rise if the source materials cost go up?


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Affordable Led Troffers:*

We offer current products that will replace 2x2 and 2x4 fixtures at competive pricing check out at www.runionenergy.com


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Runion Energy said:


> We offer current products that will replace 2x2 and 2x4 fixtures at competive pricing check out at www.runionenergy.com


 
cool stuff........

do you guys have a line of outdoor LED's? and how about colors i need a few 30 or so blue/indigo for a job coming up.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> There will come a time when I'll be installing LED products in offices, but STILL there are no suppliers that stock it.
> 
> At least to me, it's one thing for a supplier to special order things. It's quite a different level of confidence to stock it.
> 
> ...


 :huh:

I'm sorry, please explain! 

I think you are asking a question, that should be addressed to suppliers!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> :huh:
> 
> I'm sorry, please explain!
> 
> I think you are asking a question, that should be addressed to suppliers!


Indeed! And I have.

They're getting Cree fixtures (brandname recognized above) as a special-order thing, but the thread is about if any supply houses in your area are stocking LEDs.

Edmonton Alberta Canada is just a small town, so when you in your town start stocking them, I can expect the same thing to be here in about 2 years. Just interested is all.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

DOE says they don't recommend linear tube LED replacements yet. For the ones that exist, it appears a lumen drop can be expected, and that ROI is very tough to show at current price points. 

That maxlite fixture looks very cool, and may be a better option than trying to convert the linear fluorescent fixture.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think they have these at my current jobsite.... 

ill take pics


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/RTLED.html?sec=specs


These are nice.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

is it just me or do LED threads seem to attract those coming here to register in order to post a link to a certain supplier, manufacture or vendor?


----------



## Joyce (Aug 23, 2011)

*Wait for 2x4s if higher light level rqmts are needed*



The catch? it uses more phosphor. Where do you suppose the raw materials come from? Why would it be immune to price rise if the source materials cost go up?[/QUOTE said:


> I read that LEDs with remote phosphor use smaller quantity of rare earth phosphors (cost increased 150%+ since January) than T8s. This factor is the least of LEDs cost.
> 
> R&D and testing are a bigger factor while they struggle to get the output and reliability of Super T8s and T5HO. Don't jump too fast for 2x4's when higher light levels are needed. Might want to wait a year or more. 2x2's down corridors on the other hand: Yes! And Cree CR24 5000 lumen shouldn't cost more than $275 in quantity.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Joyce said:


> I read that LEDs with remote phosphor use smaller quantity of rare earth phosphors (cost increased 150%+ since January) than T8s. This factor is the least of LEDs cost.
> 
> R&D and testing are a bigger factor while they struggle to get the output and reliability of Super T8s and T5HO. Don't jump too fast for 2x4's when higher light levels are needed. Might want to wait a year or more. 2x2's down corridors on the other hand: Yes! And Cree CR24 5000 lumen shouldn't cost more than $275 in quantity.


The phosphor used in LED for converting short blue to yellow, which forms white when combined with pass-through blue is not the same phosphor as UV to white phosphor and I believe it is more expensive.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

try Rab?


----------

